# Is it safe to drive with coolant leak?



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

It's draining some green coolant not exactly sure from where.

Is it safe to drive it 1/2 mileto the repair shop to have a leak test?

What about driving about the same distance to the emissions inspection place to take a 10 minute test for my 97 Sentra? Nothing else is wrong with it.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

wine said:


> It's draining some green coolant not exactly sure from where.
> 
> Is it safe to drive it 1/2 mileto the repair shop to have a leak test?
> 
> What about driving about the same distance to the emissions inspection place to take a 10 minute test for my 97 Sentra? Nothing else is wrong with it.


You should be fine, assuming it's not leaking fast. As long as you keep coolant in the radiator, you'll be fine getting to the repair shop, and the inspection place. Just take it slow and easy. Don't wanna force any more coolant out, overworking the engine.


----------



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

It's leaking fast about 1 qt every 10 min.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

I would say it should be fine to drive a half mile if there is still coolant in there, if not dont drive it. I would get it fixed first before you had your emissions test though.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

If it is leaking that much WHY are you having a leak test? Can't you see where it is coming from? Furthermore if you are not sure how to fix it just have it towed the 1/2mi. to the shop, you do not want to drive it 1/2 mi. especially if it is something liek the water pump.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree with wes.If u know it has a leak take care of it.Just look where its coming from.It will usually be a simple hose that needs to be replaced,but if its the water pump its gonna cost u.


----------

